# 2 Male Gerbils, Dundee, Scotland



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Indy's Rascals Gerbil Rehome 

Names: Jack and Dougal
Age: 2 years old
Sex: Male
Colour: Golden Agouti
Temperament: Easy to handle, lovely boys.

Reason for Rehoming: Came to us as 3 week old pups with mother gerbil who was pregnant again. Were in a group of 6 originally, but due to ill health of some of the other members of the group had to be separated (nothing contagious). These boys have been here for around 2 years now and really do deserve a forever home where they can be cared for properly.

If you are interested in finding out more or offering these boys a home, please contact me either through this forum, through my website or by email at [email protected]

Jack is the gerbil at the front (side view) and Dougal is the one behind him (also side view)


----------

